# Great labor/birth experience, 36 weeks



## Simon'sMum

Hi everyone,

I wanted to tell you all that my labor and delivery went very well. I would honestly do it again in a heartbeat. I had written a birth plan but didn't ge around to have the medical staff read it. Nonetheless, things went EXACTLY as I had hoped for. I'm sure the prenatal yoga and regular swimming helped... I recommend it to all :)

I initially went in for my weekly appointement and had my first exam. The doctor was astonished to find I was already dilated 4 1/2 cm! I was really stunned. I went to the hospital at noon to have a monitor to check contractions and baby's well-being and all was fine except contractions were irregular in time and strength. I was sent home and told to do nothing at all for 1 week. I was also asked to check my belly for contractions and come back if things were regular.

By 6:00 pm contractions were every 5 minutes for more that 2 hours so we went back to find I was now at 6 1/2 cm! They said I had to stay and that the baby would be born in the next day or two.

The doctor had to rupture my membranes later the next morning around 10:30 since thre was no going back anyway... I walked around until 12:30 when I went into the whirlpool tub. I stayed around an hour and came out to find out I was now at 9 cm. So from 1:45 to 3:30 it was pushing time. No drugs whatsoever, good breathing and Simon was born at 3:34. 

Things went so well that, as we had aked the doctor, Simon's dad was able to deliver the baby himself before putting him down on me. It was just great! Though born early, baby was perfectly fine and needed no assistance. We're very, very lucky...


----------



## Linzi

Sounds like a lovely experience, and congrats on your new baby :)

xxx


----------



## nikkybaby

I hope mine goes that well. Congrats on your little one! :hugs:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

what a lovely positive story congrats xxx


----------



## Angel

Congratulations on your baby boy and well done!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. Glad all was well X


----------



## skiwi

congrat hun, on your new babe,


----------



## Tezzy

wow that is a great story... i love your avator piccy too!!


----------

